# Spam Bots im Gästebuch



## oldputz1990 (23. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe jetzt ein ganz einfaches Gästebuch programmier, ohne Spam Schutz.

Nun sind extrem viele Spaneinträge, wie z.B.:



> A truly marvelous website Let's be friends Visit my site and find what you want  http://links.hxsugar.com/denim-skirt.html & Masonic lodge & http://links.hxsugar.com/roof-racks.html & Delta dental plan & http://links.hxsugar.com/alprazolam-pill-identification.html & Foreign bride & http://links.hxsugar.com/drug-eckerd-store.html & Diamond earring



Was soll ich jetzt machen?

Kann ich vl. die IP der Bots sperren?

(ip: 82.137.***.131)

Danke!


----------



## tholmer (23. November 2006)

Du kannste:

1. einen Flood Schutz einbauen, d.h. jeder darf nur alle 15 sek. zb. einen Gästebuch Eintrag verfassen.
2. Visual Confirmation (wenn man das mal so nennen darf ), d.h. die Gäste müssen erst was aus einem Bild aptippen um zu posten.
3. Hab ich letzens mal gelesen: Du baust in die Gästebuch-Form noch ein Feld ein mit dem Namen (bsp.) email2 und machst dies aber nicht sichtbar für die Gäste. Ein SPmabot wird so viele Felder ausfüllen wie möglich und wahrscheinlich selbst das, weil es ja ein Programm ist. Dann checkst du noch ob dieses Feld ausgefüllt wurde, wenn ja ist es ein Bot und wenn nicht dann ist alles gut.
4. Text nach auffälligen Worten durchsuchen (zb. online casino usw)

mehr fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## oldputz1990 (23. November 2006)

Hallo!

Also, ich habe jetzt Punkt 3 ausprobiert:


```
<input type="hidden" size="30" class="submit" name="email2">
```

Ich überprüfe das so:


```
,
<?php

$spam_bot = $_POST['email2'];

if(!empty($spam_bot)){
echo '<span class="error">FEHLER!</span><p>';
echo '<p>';
echo '<a href="javascript:history.back(-1)" class="link">Zurück</a>';
}
else{
...
}
```

Mal schaun, ob das Problem jetzt gelöst ist.


----------



## Hirnhamster (23. November 2006)

ich dachte immer man mach das mit style="display:no;"


----------



## Descartes (23. November 2006)

Hallo!

Also irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das mit einem hidden Feld funktionieren soll.

Zudem hätte ich es ähnlich gelöst wie Hirnhamster.
style="position: absolute;top:-1000;left:-1000;overflow:hidden;"

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, warum ein Bot soviele Felder wie möglich ausfüllen soll? Steh ich da gerade auf dem Schlauch?

Zu 2.:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/259431-komische-mails-bei-einsatz-des-mail-befehls-2.html

habe ich gestern ein paar Links gepostet. Ob CAPTCHA da noch Sinn machen?

Zu 1.: Ist ja auch nicht wirklich sicher.

Grüße

Martin


----------



## Descartes (24. November 2006)

Hallo!

Hab nochmal über Punkt 3 nachgedacht und das kann m.E. nicht (sicher) funktionieren.

1. Ein input type=hidden Feld kann weder von einem Bot noch von einem ausgefüllt werden (Gehe ich mal davon aus).
2. Wird ein input type=text Feld verwendet, kann es zwar vor einem User per CSS versteckt werden. Hat der User aber warum auch immer keine CSS Unterstützung (Textbrowser, Screenreader etc.), wird das Feld angezeigt und kann auch vom User ausgefüllt werden. Eine Unterscheidung läßt sich also nicht mehr (eindeutig) vornehmen.

Vielleicht besser: Ein User braucht mindestens xx Sekunden bis er das Feld ausgefüllt hat, ein Bot macht das in 1-2 Sekunden. Also Zeitlimit einbauen. (Idee von http://www.drweb.de/webmaster/sichere-formulare-teil4.shtml

Grüße

Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (24. November 2006)

Hallo!


Descartes hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht besser: Ein User braucht mindestens xx Sekunden bis er das Feld ausgefüllt hat, ein Bot macht das in 1-2 Sekunden. Also Zeitlimit einbauen.


Ich habe mir die Seite von Dr. Web nicht angesehen.
Aber ich würde bei jedem erneuten Versuch einen Eintrag zu machen, immer prüfen ob das Zeitlimit schon abgelaufen ist.
Ist es noch nicht abgelaufen, dann beginnt es wieder von vorne.
Eine Zeitsperre ist zwar auch kein 100%iger Schutz, aber sie dämmt das Problem zumindest etwas ein.
Wenn man dieses noch mit z.b. einem Captcha kombiniert, steht man noch besser da.
Also nicht bloss auf ein Schutzmechanismus bauen, sondern auf eine Kombination mehrerer.

Zum Thema Bots anhand der IP aussperren:
Klar geht es..... so lange sie keine wechselnen IP's haben und Dir die IP's bekannt sind.
Entweder Du verbietest bestimmten IP's den Zugriff per .htaccess oder Du machst Dir eine Art Blacklist.
Bei jedem Versuch einen Eintrag zu machen vergleichst Du die IP des Posters mit den IP's in Deiner Blacklist.
Steht die IP in der Blacklist, wird der Eintrag halt verworfen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Meccan (26. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe und hatte auch dasselbe Problem mit SpamBots.
Gelöst bekommen habe ich das Prblem nur durch eine Option,
eben die Visuelle Erkennung eines Codes, wie schon oben beschrieben.
Die Zeiterkennung habe ich auch anfangs ausprobiert, eine Weile
hat es auch geklappt aber dann waren die Bots eben schlauer und 
konnten auch diese Umgehen genauso wie die IP Sperre.
Es gibt also zwei möglichkeiten 
1. Die Visuelle Erkennung eines Codes
oder
2. Kein Gästebuch 

MFG Meccan


----------



## Dr Dau (26. November 2006)

Meccan hat gesagt.:


> 1. Die Visuelle Erkennung eines Codes


Nennt sich Captcha. 
Die Bots werden aber immer schlauer..... so dass einige auch schon Captchas umgehen können.
Die 2. Möglichkeit ist natürlich die sicherste. 
Will man jedoch nicht auf ein Gästebuch (oder was auch immer) verzichten, dann ist eine Kombination aus mehreren Sicherheitsmechanismen wesentlich effektiver als wie ein einzelner.
Oder man macht es wie ich..... ein Passwortschutz via .htacess und nur ganz enge Freunde bekommen einen Zugang.


----------



## Descartes (26. November 2006)

Hallo!



Meccan hat gesagt.:


> Die Zeiterkennung habe ich auch anfangs ausprobiert, eine Weile hat es auch geklappt



Wie Dr. Dau schon schreibt, ist der Zeitstempel mit Sicherheit kein ultimativer Schutz, aber er dämmt das Problem eben sehr ein.

Bsp.: Das Formular darf erst nach 10 Sekunden abgeschickt werden: Kein Problem das einem Robot einzuprogrammieren. Der Wartet halt dann 10 Sekunden. Trotzdem kann der Bot über eine Verbindung in der Minute keine 60 Formulare mehr absenden, sondern nur noch 6. Damit habe ich eine Reduktion um Faktor 10 und dass ist ja schon mal was.

Leider kann ein Bot ja gleichzeitig mehrere Verbindungen (mit verschiedenen IP's)  aufbauen ... trotzdem ist es eine Barriere, die einfach zu implementieren ist und einigen Nutzen bringt, ohne die User zu nerven, denn die merken im Normalfall nichts von der Zeitsperre.

Zu den CAPTCHA kann ich nur nocheinmal auf die Links in meinem oben verlinkten Beitrag hinweisen, da die für mich im Hinblick darauf, was einem Bot heute schon möglich ist, sehr aufschlußreich waren.

Grüße

Martin


----------



## Hirnhamster (26. November 2006)

Man kann den bot auch einfach mittels menschlicher logik austrixxen..

z.B. indem man eine simple rechenaufgabe stelle, zb 20 + 30 o.ä.

Natürlich muss bei jedem seitenaufruf eine neue aufgabe erzeugt werden, aber das ist ja kein problem..

Das Ergebnis dann einfach in einer Sessions speichern und dann beim Verarbeiten überprüfen.

Ist m.E. nicht umständlicher als Captchas, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es bisher einen Bot gibt, der auf sowas programmiert wäre


----------



## Dr Dau (26. November 2006)

Hirnhamster hat gesagt.:


> .....aber ich glaube nicht, dass es bisher einen Bot gibt, der auf sowas programmiert wäre


Ist sicherlich nur eine Frage der Zeit. 

Das schlimme an der Geschichte ist nur dass die Barrierefreiheit darunter leidet.
Warum muss man sich vor Bots schützen? Richtig, weil sie nichts besseres zu tun haben als Gästebücher&Co zumüllen zu wollen.
Da dieses dem Webmaster aber Arbeit und ggf. sogar Ärger bereitet, versucht er sich gegen die Bots zu schützen.
Da die Bots aber immer "schlauer" werden, werden auch die Schutzmechanismen immer aufwendiger/umfangreicher.
Dieses wiederum macht es z.b. sehbehinderten oder gar blinden Menschen immer schwieriger am "Onlineleben" teilzuhaben.


----------



## oldputz1990 (28. November 2006)

Danke für die zahlreichen Anrworten.

Ich habe ein Bild erstellt, mit ein paar Buchstaben und Zahlen.

bis jetzt (seit tagen) kein spam eintrag mehr.

Wenn dann doch mal einer kommen sollte, kann ich ja immer noch auf das richtige captcha umsteigen.


Danke


siehe anhang!


----------



## tholmer (6. Dezember 2006)

> Also irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das mit einem hidden Feld funktionieren soll.
> 
> Zudem hätte ich es ähnlich gelöst wie Hirnhamster.
> style="position: absolute;top:-1000;left:-1000;overflow:hidden;"
> ...



Natürlich meinte ich kein Hidden-Feld sondern eins mit style="display: none;". War ja nur ein Bsp. Ich denke schon das ein Bot so viele Feld wie möglich ausfüllen wird, schließlich kann er ja (denk ich zumindest) nicht unterscheiden welches Feld am Ende wirklich dargestellt wird, somit wird er alle Felder ausfüllen, um sicher zu gehen, das seine dreckigen Nachrichten auch angezeigt werden.

Zu der Idee mit der Rechenaufgabe: Das hab ich letzens auch gesehen, in Verbindung mit Captcha, wieso nicht


----------



## -GS-Master (6. Dezember 2006)

Das sicherste - finde ich zumindest - ist einfach mehrere Schutzeinrichtunge zu verbinden ^^
Ich programmiere mir demnächst auch wieder ein Gästebuch. Da dies für eine Firma bestimmt sein wird, baue ich nicht nur Capcha ein, sondern überprüfe auch ob bestimmte Textfelder richtig ausgefüllt worden sind.

Also da ein Bot (soweit ich weiß) nicht lesen kann, also nicht bei textfeld: 1, den Namen hineinschreiben wird, genauso wenig bei e-Mail eine richtige eMail mit "@", brauche ich nur die Eingabe überprüfen, ob die entsprechende eMail Adresse vorhanden ist, bzw. der Eintrag richtig geschrieben ist.

Als zweites werde ich eine "Bösewörter-Liste verwenden. Also eine ganz normale Textdatei mit Wörtern die ich Auslesen werde und überprüfe, ob in dem Eintrag diese Wörter vorhanden sind. Mit einer If Abfrage schau ich dann ob diese Wörter vorhanden sind und wenn ja dann wird dieser Eintrag auch nicht zugelassen. Bei der Firma wären es dann Wörter wie Sex, Viagra etc. 

Als drittes dann natürlich unsere Schönen Capchas, wobei ich mir noch überlegen muss, ob diese verwendet werden oder nicht, warscheinlich schon.

Naja eine (glaube ich zumindest) sichere Lösung ist einfach die Personen ihren Eintrag per  E-Mail zu bestätigen -.- aber Naja ist halt immer eine Frage, Capcha sind manchen doch sehr nerfig ... Und die Rechenaufgabe finde ich keine Schlechte Idee, wäre in Verbindung mit nem Capcha denk ich mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Bradlay (17. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass mir mein Gästebuch dauernd zugemüllt würde...
Ich habe daraufhin einfach ein weiteres Textfeld eingefügt, in dem ein kleine Nachricht stand, und zwar: Spamschutz: Bitte löschen sie diesen Text.
Wird der Text nicht gelöscht wird auch keine Eintragung vorgenommen... man kommt einfach zu Eingabemaske zurück. Die eingegebenen Daten gehen nicht verloren, sollte ein Benutzer wirklich nur vergessen haben das Textfeld zu leeren.
Hat bis jetzt geholfen... 
Hoffe das es auch noch die nächste Zeit erstmal helfen wird.


----------



## Bradlay (5. März 2007)

OK, meine beschriebene Methode hat nicht lange gehalten. Nach wenigen Wochen wurde mein Gästebuch wieder zugespamt. Nicht so viele wie vorher aber trotzdem.
Jetzt lasse ich nach dem absenden den Eintrag nach bestimmten Wörter oder Elementen durchsuchen, wie z.B. der Versuch einen Link mit GB-Code im Eintrage unterzubringen, wird etwas davon gefunden wird die Eintragung nicht vorgenommen. Man kommt wieder in die Eingabemaske zurück. Mal sehen ob es reicht. Das Textfeld dessen Inhalt gelöscht werden muss vor dem Eintragen habe ich beibehalten. Es mindert das Leid ein wenig.


----------



## RiNdErWaHn (5. März 2007)

-GS-Master hat gesagt.:


> Als zweites werde ich eine "Bösewörter-Liste verwenden. Also eine ganz normale Textdatei mit Wörtern die ich Auslesen werde und überprüfe, ob in dem Eintrag diese Wörter vorhanden sind. Mit einer If Abfrage schau ich dann ob diese Wörter vorhanden sind und wenn ja dann wird dieser Eintrag auch nicht zugelassen. Bei der Firma wären es dann Wörter wie Sex, Viagra etc.




deine "Böse-Wörter"_liste muß dann aber ganz schön umfangreich sein, denn viele Spambots benutzen inzwischen recht mannigfaltige Schreibweisen, wie zB

Via_aagra
Vagra
V!agra
V_iagra

etc etc etc...

also wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Sonderzeichen man in ein Wort setzen kann, dass es trotzdem noch lesbar ist, gibt es doch einige hundert verschiedene Schreibweisen allein für das Wort Viagra...

Viel Spaß beim Liste schreiben ;-)


----------



## oldputz1990 (5. März 2007)

Ich glaube die beste Idee ist immer noch captcha.

Auf meinen Homepages habe ich zurzeit einfach ein Bild, mit ein paar Buchstaben.

Funktioniert super!


----------



## cameeel (5. März 2007)

Ich denke noch sicherer wäre es, das Captcha nicht als Bild, sondern als Ton darzustellen, also einen Stream zum Benutzer aufbauen.
Dazu muss der Benutzer natürlich Boxen oder ähnliches angeschlossen habe... die ,die sich immer für die Barrierefreiheit stark machen, werden da sicher gleich wieder meckern...


----------



## chmee (5. März 2007)

> ..für die Barrierefreiheit stark machen, werden da..



Nee, nicht meckern. Es gibt genug Momente, wo der Sound aus ist, nicht angeschlossen,
wo er aus bleiben soll etc.. und dann steht man vor einer gewissen Unmöglichkeit.

mfg chmee


----------



## bluex (6. März 2007)

Hi

Ich hatte mal selbiges Problem .. ich habe es einfach so gelöst, dass auf der Seite bevor man  zum Formular kommt eine Sessionid zugewiesen bekommt die im Formular über ein hiddenfield weitergegeben wird und dann beim Validieren der Formularangaben auch gleich mit überprüft wird ob diese Sessionid wirklich vergen wurde.. wenn ja ist der Eintrag gültig wenn nein dann muss es entweder ein bot sein oder ein user dein einem direktlink zum formular gefolgt ist in dem Fall wird der user auf eine andere seite umgeleitet wo beschrieben steht das er erst die Willkommenseite mit den Posts des Gästebuches aufsuchen muss und dann den Link zum Schreiben drücken soll um eine gültige Sessionid zu bekommen .... bis jetzt klappt es wunderbar und das seit 2 Jahren.... 

MfG
blueX


----------



## sheeba1507 (19. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ist zwar schon ein älterer Thread, aber das Thema ist immer noch aktuell.



> 3. Hab ich letzens mal gelesen: Du baust in die Gästebuch-Form noch ein Feld ein mit dem Namen (bsp.) email2 und machst dies aber nicht sichtbar für die Gäste. Ein SPmabot wird so viele Felder ausfüllen wie möglich und wahrscheinlich selbst das, weil es ja ein Programm ist. Dann checkst du noch ob dieses Feld ausgefüllt wurde, wenn ja ist es ein Bot und wenn nicht dann ist alles gut.



Ist diese Methode heute noch wirksam oder wurden die Spam-Bots hierzu
bereits mit Gegenmaßnahmen ausgestattet ?

Gruß, Mike


----------



## Igäl (19. September 2007)

Möglichkeit 1, dass man ein <input type="hidden"> - Feld braucht, birgt das Risiko, dass es vom Bot nicht ausgefüllt wird, weil ein gescheiter Bot halt merkt, dass das Feld noch nicht mal angezeigt wird.

Möglichkeit 2, dass man ein <input type="text" style="display:none;"> - Feld braucht, ist nachteilig für Leute die in ihrem Browser kein CSS benutzen oder darstellen können. Ausserdem ist es auch für Bots keine Sache, herauszufinden, ob das Feld jetzt dargestellt wird.

Allerdings ist es sicher EINE adäquate Methode zur Teilsicherung. Auch ich würde einige der verschiedenen guten Vorschläge kombinieren, die hier gepostet wurde. Mein Gästebuch hat die Methode mit dem nicht angezeigten Textfeld in Gebrauch. Daneben benütze ich aber auch Captcha und neue Einträge müssen vom Administrator geprüft und freigeschaltet werden, bevor sie im Gästebuch angezeigt werden.

Das Schreiben einer Badword-Liste ist eigentlich gar nicht sooooooo schlimm aufwändig. Ich würde das beispielsweise so machen:
- Unterstriche werden ignoriert
- Doppelkonsonanten & -vokale werden ignoriert
- Alternativen für Buchstaben werden mit einer Liste verglichen. Da steht beispielsweise:
  => a,A - 4, /-\
  => e,E - 3, €
  => i,I - 1, !, |
  => o,O - 0, ()
  => u,U - |_|, (_)
Der Badword-Filter läuft dann erst über den bearbeiteten Text:
Via_aagra --> Erst Viaagra, dann Viagra
Vagra --> Fällt durch mein Raster, Doh 
V!agra --> Viagra
V_iagra --> Viagra

Naja 75% is ganz ok 

Funktioniert bis anhin eigentlich ganz gut. Es kommen nur wenige Spammbots durch bis jetzt. Aber ja. Die entwickeln sich ja schliesslich auch weiter  Aber es wär uns ja sonst langweilig  

Schöne Grüsse
De Igäl


----------



## sheeba1507 (19. September 2007)

Bei mir habe ich zusätzlich zum Hidden-Feld noch folgende Filter eingebaut :

```
$komm = nl2br(stripslashes(htmlspecialchars($_POST['komm'])));
  $kommentar = strip_tags($komm, '<br />');
  $kommentar = BadwordFilter($kommentar);
  $action = "true";
  if (substr_count($kommentar, '*') >= 15)
    {
    $action = "spam";
    }
  if ($kommentar == "")
    {
    $act_send = "Kein Kommentar eingetragen";
    $action = "false";
    }
```
Der Badwords-Filter ist wie folgt aufgebaut :

```
<?php
function BadwordFilter($kommentar)
  {
	$Badwords = array("", "", "scheiss", "Scheiss", "Votze", "Hure", "fick", 
    "[ URL]", "[ /URL]", "http://", "www.", ".de", ".com", ".org", ".vu", ".te", ".at", ".us", 
    "<html>", "<br />", "<head>", "<body>", "<style>", "<div>", 
    "porno", "Porno", "Viagra", "comment");
	foreach($Badwords as $Badword)
	  {
		$kommentar = str_replace($Badword, str_repeat("*", strlen($Badword)), $kommentar);
	  }
	return $kommentar;
  }
?>
```

Nachdem sowohl mein Gästebuch als auch das in einem anderen Projekt
gestern mit Spams überhäuft wurde, war nach dem Upload des neuen
Scripts erst einmal Ruhe.
Scheint also zu wirken.

Ich möchte von Capchas und Rechenaufgaben absehen.
Sehbehinderte und User, die schwach in Rechnen sind, werden
hierbei ausgegrenzt.

Was ich noch einbauen möchte, ist eine IP-Sperre von 24h, um weitere
humanoide User davon abzuhalten, mich mit Spam zu versorgen.
Wer eine feste IP hat, bleibt hier 1 Tag lang ganz draußen.
Die anderen müssen sich jedesmal abmelden, wieder anmelden, die Seite
neu aufrufen und in's Gästebuch gehen.
Wenn sie dann jedesmal ihren Text neu eingeben müssen, sollten
sie spätestens nach dem dritten Versuch aufgeben, es sei denn, sie
bleiben hartnäckig.

Leider habe ich hierzu kein passendes Script. Sollte hier jemand eine
Lösung haben, bitte ich um eine Meldung.

Dafür schon mal Danke im voraus.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## Thom- (19. September 2007)

Hm dazu ein Vorschlag:

Üblicherweise sieht ein Gästebuch doch wie folgt aus:

Name:
<name feld>

Email:
<email feld>

Text:
<textfeld>


Wenn man nun die Felder intern andersherum benennt... d.h. das Namen-Feld bekommt den <input name=email> und das Email Feld den <input name=name> und das dann auf die korrekte ausfüllung überprüft, dann müsste man doch schon einen Großteil der Bots rausbekommen?
Wenn man jetzt noch dazu die einzelnen Texte darüber (also "Name:" und "Text:") einfach als Bilddatei hinterlegt, könnte doch ein Bot kaum mehr unterscheiden in Welches Feld er Mail und Name reinschreiben müsste.

Der User merkt davon sogut wie nix, ausser er hat den Bilddownload abgeschaltet... aber dazu könnte man ja den Alternativtext des Bildes ja irgendwie schön umschreiben um die Bots rauszuhalten... also z.b: "Hier bitte die Adresse ihres Elektronischen Postfaches angeben".

Meine bisherigen Tests waren ziemlich erfolgreich, die User haben nichts bemerkt, die Bots bleiben bisher draußen. Gut, der Alternativtext ist etwas unschön... aber soviele Leute mit einem Braille-Gerät sind ja nun auch nicht unterwegs.


----------



## andy72 (19. September 2007)

Ob es unun Sinn macht oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden bzw liegt es am Kunden,der ein GB haben will - ich selbst halte es, wenn möglich, immer so, dass der User auch für einen GB-Eintrag auf der jeweiligen Plattform registriert sein muss.

Grund:
Wen interessiert es denn wirklich, wenn Person X mit fakename und Fake-eMail auf meiner Seite war und im GB meint, dass er ne gaaaanz tolle Homepage hat und jeder draufklicken soll ?
Also sperre ich diese User einfach aus, und bin damit auch die dummen Bots los - Denn nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es nur sehr wenige Bots,die in der Lage sind, sich zu registrieren 

LG
Andy


----------



## Igäl (19. September 2007)

Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Die Homepage unseres Fussballclubs mussten letzthin das spammverseuchte Forum wieder vom Netz nehmen, weil ständig Bots ihre ekelhaften Spuren hinterlassen haben. Das hat mich verwundert, weil es ein phpBB - Forum war und man sich registrieren musste, wo man auch einen captcha-String eingeben musste. Einige Bots haben also mit Sicherheit keine Mühe sich zu registrieren.


----------



## andy72 (19. September 2007)

Darum schrieb ich ja auch, dass nur WENIGE Bots in der Lage sind,sich zu registrieren.
Lücken gibt es hier und da natürlich immer, gerade, wenn die Bots ein populäres System wie zB phpBB oder anderes angreifen wollen. Man ist da leider gezwungen, die Software nachhaltig zu verändern.

Hatte bei mir dasselbe Problem (benutze auch phpBB) und habe erstmal das Captcha ausgetauscht - hat bei mir schon geholfen 

LG
Andy


----------



## sheeba1507 (19. September 2007)

Mittlerweise habe ich meinen Badwords-Filter dahingehend erweitert,
daß er in Verbindung mit einer anderen Funktion erst garnicht den
Eintrag einer URL zuläßt.

Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Filter-Aktionen wird ein Teil des Beitrages
(IP, Datum, Uhrzeit) in eine Spam-Datenbank umgeleitet, die ich dann
manuell an die Staatsanwaltschaft per Mail versende.

Dadurch ergeht automatisch Strafantrag gegen den Spamer, da die
Staatsanwaltschaft die Möglichkeit hat, anhand der IP und der exakten
Uhrzeit den Provider und daraufhin den User zu ermitteln.

Ende aus, Micky Maus.

Interresse am Script ?

Gruß, Mike


----------



## oldputz1990 (19. September 2007)

*gg*

ja, gerne!


----------



## Igäl (19. September 2007)

Am Schluss wirst du verknackt, weil du n Staatsanwalt zuspammst


----------



## andy72 (19. September 2007)

*wechlach*

...hoffentlich hat der Staatsanwalt auch einen guten Spamschutz


----------



## sheeba1507 (19. September 2007)

Wer lesen kann, gewinnt !



> die ich dann *manuell* an die Staatsanwaltschaft per Mail versende.


das heißt nicht, daß ich der Staatsanwaltschaft pro Stunde eine Mail
schicke, oder ?

Habe diesbezüglich mich mit der Staatsanwaltschft Oldenburg in
Verbindung gesetzt.
Eine Verfolgung derartiger Vergehen wird von ihnen selbst erwünscht.

Gruß, Mike


----------



## Igäl (19. September 2007)

Ich muss in Zukunft wohl wieder ganz klar die  - Tags benützen


----------

